# I was offered a cobby girl yesterday



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a friend that is with my Mustang club. She used to rescue and has a little cobby girl they rescued about 5 years ago. She is 6 yrs old now and they have a problem with her slipping out of a doggy door and wandering around as if she is made of steel (very brave girl). They are so afraid a predator is going to get her. She is a tiny girl, around 3 lbs but cobby so smaller than my boys. She is a white with brindle patches. Love her little face. I always thought it would be neat to have a girl but at the same time worried about the difference in temperament and how it was mess up the pack mentality in our home. I just love my boys! She is not spayed but only because the vet she takes her to says he is not comfortable spaying her as she is so small?? I told her that is the first thing I would have done to her as my vet does Chi's and small animals. She is a courser coated girl that shed like crazy on me. She has issues with children and literally will not stop barking if one is near her and will bite but her bite's do not break skin, teeth are nobby and just not enough jaw pressure in the little mite. 

We are considering it although I have been leaning away from it. I really wanted my 3rd to be a little cobby boy and to have a puppy (puppy fever you know ;-) ). I am still considering it and there is not rush as she says that she has a friend that will be mad but she just knows this lady will try to breed her so that will not happen. She told me that she had never really considered giving her up but knew I would take care of her and be responsible with her. I am honored she has asked me. I may in the near future do a trial run with her to see how it goes but there are some things that really worry me.

I am not used to such a high shedder.
She barks at children and will sometimes randomly bark. I am not used to this as my boys do not do this and I am afraid it may cause a bad habit in them?
I take my boys with me on vacation and they are quiet in hotel rooms, what if she barks in the hotel rooms? I take mine out a lot and would be run out of most places if she is a barker.
I take mine to festivals, etc... where children will want to pet her as they do my other boys.
She is somewhat potty trained but on pee pads and it is hit or miss. She will still sneak off and potty under furniture, etc...
Her back end seems a little off so along with that and her age, not sure what kind of medical bills will be warranted in the future?
She just seems like she may be a lot of work and I am not sure I am up for it. I have never tried to retrain an older dog and never tried to train a female.

Just wanted to get your thoughts?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle, the fact that you are leaning away from her makes me think that she isn't "the one". Ya know? So many things that seem like negatives.... she's a girl (ha), she's not a puppy, she is hit and miss on pottying (and probably not real easy to retrain at her age), she may have something wonky going on with her back legs, she's not spayed (although that would be an easy fix), she doesn't like kids, she's a barker. Hmmm.... just seems like a lot of things to work through.

I think you could work on her shedding with some good vigorous grooming and perhaps a diet change. But if she has a course thick coat, she may always be a shedder. 

Give it some thought and sleep on it and really think about it. Of course you could take her on a trial basis and see how she fits in? But my gut feeling is that this is not the baby for you and you should hold out for your perfect little bitty boy. I think you may get her and then later on still feel that tug on your heart for the one you REALLY wanted. Sounds like she has a great home now so it's not like she won't have a good home if you don't step in. 

I just have this feeling like you should wait. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for your honest opinion Tracy. I did think she was adorable and while I was with her I was just loving her and really considering it but after a few hours started talking myself out of it. I would like to try to at least maybe see if she would let me take her to my vet to get her spayed and maybe I could pay 1/2 when I have some extra. I really worry about the little thing but at the same time she is 6 yrs old and has been getting out for awhile now and not pregnant yet? She says's her heat cycles only last 2 days?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's possible she's not able to conceive. Just like some people that are exceptionally tiny or large, they have trouble getting pregnant. I don't know for sure that applies to dogs but it makes sense that nature wouldn't allow a teensy tiny 3 pound female to become pregnant, although I do know that it happens. But if her heat cycles aren't regular or abnormal, then her hormones may be out of whack. My concern would be a pyometra. I just couldn't have an unspayed girl cycling without worrying about that. It kills so many unspayed females. I would worry all the time about it and personally I would rather worry about a spay surgery than a heat cycle every 6 months. I would definitely want her spayed if she were mine. Not only to prevent a pyo, but it might also calm down some of her snappiness. Hormones can really cause havoc.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe you could take her for a few days and see what she's like ?????


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

I am a little new to the breed, so I don't know what a "Cobby girl" is..

However, you can spay a 3 lbs chi, as long as she has a heathly weight..as in not too fat, not too thin.


good luck with your decision.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It sounds like this girl would be great in a "one dog" home. You do have others to consider too. You have to do the right thing, not just for this pup but for yourself and yours as well.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I talked to her a little about the importance of spaying but didnt even go into the Pyo thing with her. I need to mention that later when I have more time. I bet that would help the hormones for sure. 

Applewood - My vet does very small animals like Hamsters, etc... He is very experienced in spaying/neutering. My LC Chihuahua was barely between 2 and 2 1/2 lbs when we had him neutered. As long as all of the blood work is performed prior to surgery you can have some tiny, tinies spayed/neutered but always make sure it is done by a knowledgeable vet that is experienced with this. There are vets that are uncomfortable with this and I wouldnt trust those to do it, JMHO ;-)

I asked her to send me some pics of the little girl so hopefully she will and I can share. We took a camera pic of me holding her but it isnt that great and as usual the camera plays tricks and doesnt show how tiny she really is.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

After having recent experience with two "wrong" dogs before finding the "right" dog, I couldn't agree more - hold out for what you really want and don't try to force it. Maybe you could hook your friend up with a local rescue that specializes in Chis, or at least small dogs. Then you could be reasonably sure of her being spayed and getting a good home without tackling what sounds like a difficult dog yourself.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I think you already know what you will do... And you will make the right decision for you and your pack! It IS hard to turn away a little furry love, especially when you love dogs and specifically chi's so much. But it sounds like you are really thinking through this clearly, and are not rushing into a decision. 

It's funny that you are worried about having a girl! I'm the exact opposite! I've always had only girl dogs my whole life and Chip was my first boy! I had the same concerns you have about how it might upset the apple cart to bring a boy into the house. Actually, for us, it worked out wonderfully, and he just fit right into the pack without any issues. Of course he was a puppy and very submissive, so that definitely has something to do with it. A 6 yr old is a bot different. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

May I ask what a cobby is? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Cobby is a term for shorter in leg and muzzle, more of a standard look


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, I was wondering what coby was too. I tried looking it up but couldn't find any info.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm gonna say what I recommend just outta my own advice. If you've truly got your heart set on a lil cobby boy; then don't even have the trial run with this girl.
Because IMO you'll fall in love with her. It's so easy to do; and that's not normally a bad thing of course. But in the back of your mind you're going to still want the one you had your heart set on; and unless you're in a position where you CAN get both of them, it's not worth the heartache.
I say this because I went through it when we got Misty a few months back. I've had my heart set on a Chinese crested powderpuff for a very long time since I was ever introduced to the breed. They are an expensive breed and not easy to find around here at ALL. 
I did originally get Misty with the intent to just rescue/rehome her. Our dog limit n IL is 4. What I ended up doing was getting very attached to Misty and I decided at the time to keep her, because I didn't think that my dream crested would be a possibility; they're hard to find especially from a reputable breeder around here; pretty expensive and just didn't seem like I'd ever find one. A month later I was given the opportunity to get one. =(

It was a really hard decision; but knowing that this was what my heart was set on I would just feel like I really missed out if I didn't get her. Her price was amazingly reasonable and she was exactly what I'd been wanting; my dream dog. 

In order to get her though, I did have to rehome Misty so that we weren't over the dog limit. I could never part with any other one of ours; she was our most recent addition; still a pup and I knew would adjust easily to a new home; but I was still soo attached to her and it was very hard. Yes originally I only got her with the intent to screen her out a home and make sure she never got int he wrong hands... but after deciding to keep her it made it so much harder to part with her.

I did find her a great home where she's loved and is on a spay contract and I feel great about it; and my new crested Tequila Rose is more than I ever could've hoped for.

Moral of my story; if you have your heart set on something; wait for it. =) When it comes along you won't have a doubt in your mind that it's exactly what you've been hoping for! It's well worth it! Now I'm not saying that you wouldn't get this girl; and love her just as much, and that she wouldn't fit in perfectly. But, if you know you've only got the room/space/time/etc. for one more dog... make sure its one that's a perfect fit to your family puzzle, the way YOU want it to be. =)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Kat, thanks for sharing. Yeah I have pretty much ruled her out. I think she is a doll but probably not for us.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I guess it has to be your thoughts and decisions at the end of the day. You have to know in your heart its the right thing to do, although I must say puppy fever is quite irresistible!
About the shedding, Prada my little girl sheds SO much even after I brush her in the morning and at night unlike my little man gucci who barely ever sheds. But it is not that annoying to me unless I am wearing a pretty black dress which will then turn practically white. But it does get worse in the summer when it is hot, other times its not too bad. About the barking at children etc.. maybe it is just poor socialization and perhaps you can take her out for a day and try to see if she responds to training which means that you can break the bad habits.
About the barking, I always put Prada in her carrier bad and go literally ANYWHERE with her (supermarkets, restaurants etc..) and she doesn't make a sound. But Gucci stays quiet for about 20 minutes and then starts barking and whining so unfortunately no matter what I try to do, he won't sit quietly and I tend to leave him home with my hubby if we are going to a place where dogs aren't allowed.
As for training, in my opinion Prada learned everything so much faster than gucci did, so I don't think male dogs are better at getting trained 
And despite her size, she is at the age where she can get spayed if you wish to.
Hope you make the right decision for yourself and your pooches


----------

